# ¿Cómo se leen los datos de un Relé?



## ors (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola!
Debo prender y apagar un foco conectado a la red eléctrica de Argentina (220[V] 50Hz), pero no sé cuales son las características que debe tener el relé (relay) que utilice.
Debo manejarlo con 5[V] de continua proveniente de un puerto de un microcontrolador.

El relé que adjunto en la foto dice:
40A  @  220VAC
Control: 4 a 32 VCD

Me sirve ese relé?????
No se va a quemar el relé si lo conecto a la red electrica que tiene 312[V] de pico???

Saludos!!
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2010)

Primeramente... el rele que tienes se le conoce como rele de estado solido, por lo que se activara con cualquier voltaje que vaya (como dice la etiqueta) desde 4 a 32 VCD.... 

En la parte de salida la etiqueta te indica que puede soportar hasta 40 Amperes a un voltaje de 220 AC RMS..., puede encender un foco sin problemas....

Por otro lado y como dato cultural...., a diferencia de un relevador electromagnetico si vas a encender cargas grandes necesitas tenerlo bien discipado ya que el calor le afecta bastante, y tambien son sensibles a los transitorios en cargas grandes(las anormalidades en las corrientes y voltajes al encender o apagar cargas)


----------



## rash (Abr 5, 2010)

Hombre para un foco normalito va bien.... para que se queme debe superarse los 40 A y eso depende de la carga, es decir, del foco... ¿de cuanta potencia es?

si es para apagar y encender un foco, podrías utilizar un relé electromagnético...

y si tienes que utilzar este tipo de rele de estado sólido te adjunto, como dice chico3001, en forma de culturilla, un documento sobre este tipo de reles...

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 5, 2010)

Ademas solo sirve para cargas resistivas, nada de bobinas,transformadores y similares.
Lamparas de filamento y resistecias calefactoras son su principal aplicacion.

Lo puedes conectar directamente a la patilla del micro, sin ninguna resistencia , directamente y a funcionar.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

Yo utilice SSRs para comandar pequeños motores de AC (fracciones de HP a 120VAC, 60Hz).
Claro que hay que ponerles circuitos "snubbers".

Saludos


----------

